# danios going crazy



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

My danios are chasing each other around the tank!

They wouldn't eat flakes at first,
I had to feed them bloodworms then they would eat the flakes.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Chasing is common behavior in schooling fish. No need to worry about it.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Like Simpte said Dainos love to chase each other. That is what makes them such a fun fish to own. They are active and show schooling actions. Its a real learning experience to watch them.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya don't worry about it, danios are nuts like that. The ones at work dont stop moving and chasing things! Everytime I clean the tanks I worry that they will fly outta the tank! :roll:


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

K, thanks,,,,,they stopped after awhile.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Stopped?
Hmmm....

They may have been spawning. They chase each other all over the place, dropping eggs everywhere until they're done in several hours. It's common for them to spawn in community tanks.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

[shadow=tomato:69018f2f2c]I have had mine for over a year (danios) and they have never stopped chasing one another. I tried to add a 3rd danio and one was always left out of the danio games. One died and the two are obsessed with each other. Constant action all day long. They totally flip out when they loose each other too. Funny. Silly fishies![/shadow:69018f2f2c]


----------



## Tommyr (Feb 15, 2005)

My long fin Zebra Danios are always chasing each other. As the others have already said, it's normal! They never stop moving! They MUST sleep at night.

Tom


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

I have turned out the lights at night and stayed to spy on mine and they still chase each other. My blue danio actually wore out yesterday and hid from the GloDanio for a while... I actually got worried, it was the longest I had seen it sit still!  They are a riot to watch sometimes.


----------

